# Gesamtheit von Maschinen



## safety_engineer (5 August 2019)

Hallo Leute!

Wir sind Hersteller von Produktionslinien. Jede Produktionslinie besteht aus 5-7 Hauptmaschinen mit den dazugehörigen Transportstrecken. Jede Hauptmaschine wird einem Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren unterzogen. Jede Hauptmaschine hat eine eigene Steuerung, bekommt jedoch Freigaben von seinen "Nachbarn". Die gesamte Linie hängt in einem Not Halt Kreis.

Im Leitfaden der Maschinenrichtlinie wird beschrieben "[FONT=&quot]Selbst eine einzelne Produktionslinie kann in getrennte Gesamtheiten und Maschinen unterteilt werden, wenn kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang zwischen den Gesamtheiten besteht

Ist die Not Halt Verkettung bereits ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang, obwohl ein Not Halt lediglich als ergänzende Maßnahme gilt?

Wir wollen eigentlich kein "Gesamt CE" auf die Anlage vergeben, weil es das für unsere Kunden sehr mühsam macht, Anlagenteile auszutauschen oder zu verkaufen.

Angenommen ich bin ein Betreiber und kaufe 5 Maschinen (jede Maschine hat eine eigene Steuerung) und setze die Maschinen zu einer Produktionslinie zusammen, dann bin ich doch für die Schnittstellen selbst verantwortlich, oder? Od. benötige ich jetzt ein externes Ingenieurbüro (Sicherheitstechnik) die mir ein "Gesamt CE" für die Anlage macht?

Bisher hatten wir schon Gewerbeaufsichten bzw. Inspektoren für die war eine Ansammlung an "Einzel CE" für unsere Linien ausreichend. Andere wiederrum bestehen darauf...was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Sg
[/FONT]


----------



## Tommi (5 August 2019)

Hallo,


hier steht alles drin.

https://www.bmas.de/DE/Themen/Arbeitsschutz/interpretationspapier-gesamtheit-von-maschinen.html

Fazit: Es können Einzel-CE-Zeichen vergeben werden. 

Bzgl. eines Gesamt-CE-Zeichens hast Du auch recht.

Wenn Du viele Aufsichtspersonen fragst, bekommst Du viele Antworten.


----------



## daniel80 (6 August 2019)

safety_engineer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bisher hatten wir schon Gewerbeaufsichten bzw. Inspektoren für die war eine Ansammlung an "Einzel CE" für unsere Linien ausreichend. Andere wiederrum bestehen darauf...was sind eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Sg



Hi - wer sind denn die "anderen"? Kunden?


----------



## safety_engineer (7 August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!

@daniel80, ich verstehe die frage nicht? "Andere wiederrum..." =andere Behörden...vor allem in Frankreich...


----------

